# “I’m not American...”



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

The Dutch Finance Minister makes his pitch for FATCA moderation and transition tax relief - nicely written up by Adam Taylor in the Washington Post:

" ‘I’m not American’: How a complicated Trump tax law created huge bills for foreign citizens"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ills-foreign-citizens/?utm_term=.962b14673813


----------

